# San Antonio Instructor



## Just_Dave (Apr 1, 2017)

Hey All,

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum, I'm new. My name is Dave, and I just PCS'd to San Antonio, and was hoping to get linked up with an instructor for 1 on 1 or small group instruction. I'm in the Army, just started a fairly intense medical training program so I'm hoping to find someone who's relatively flexible to work with. Because my time constraints I can't really justify paying for a monthly gym membership. If anyone knows anyone, or can offer a place to look I'd be grateful.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 1, 2017)

Welcome Dave.
If you are interested in a great weapons based self-defensive art that also has an excellent empty hand element heck out Sean Dapilmoto Guro/Instructor at Tactical Blade Academy. Tactical Blade Academy


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 1, 2017)

Check out MIke Blackgrave he is former army as well.

S.E.A.M.O.K. KOMBATE - Red Crane WC


----------



## Paul_D (Apr 1, 2017)

Just_Dave said:


> I just PCS'd to San Antonio


Did what now?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 1, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> Did what now?


Permanent Change of Station


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Apr 2, 2017)

Danny T said:


> Permanent Change of Station



I'll never understand the military's obsession with acronyms. Couldn't he just have said "ive just moved to san antonio" instead?


----------



## kuniggety (Apr 2, 2017)

Midnight-shadow said:


> I'll never understand the military's obsession with acronyms. Couldn't he just have said "ive just moved to san antonio" instead?



You get very used to talking a certain way when you're in various groups of people. It becomes a habit. My wife is horrible about this too... she consistently uses military acronyms with her family and out and about. I'm always reminding her: "You realize people have no idea what you're talking about, right?"

FYI we differentiate between a Permanent Change of Station and a Temporary Duty. Both are "moves" but for different lengths of time.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 2, 2017)

Midnight-shadow said:


> I'll never understand the military's obsession with acronyms. Couldn't he just have said "ive just moved to san antonio" instead?


LOL...Not exclusive to the military by any means. 
Worked in the automotive industry for many years...acronyms for everything and different acronyms from one manufacture to another.
Oil and Gas industry as well. Have a son in the Industrial Lazer industry; having a conversation with him is as having a conversation with someone who speaks a completely different language.


----------



## Charlemagne (Apr 2, 2017)

It depends on what you are looking for, but by far and away the best instructor for Pekiti Tirsia in San Antonio is here: Who is San Antonio PTK Martial Arts? Read the instructor bio.

Dustin Denson started off in Pekiti Tirsia with Ricky Rillera (aka, the Flying Puno), and trained with him and Grand Tuhon Leo Gaje for many years.  After moving, he started training with Tuhon Tim Waid, and has been in his organization ever since.  In short, he has an incredible foundation in Pekiti Tirsia and being an educator by training and profession, he is a great teacher as well.  When I moved to San Antonio, I checked out three different options for PTK, and am happy to be training with him.  He gets a bit embarrassed when I say this, but he is one of the _very _few FMA instructors I have met that I am 100% confident that he can pull off everything he shows against a resisting opponent at full speed. If you want feedback on some of the other PTK instructors in town, shoot me a PM and I will be happy to help.


If you are looking for other Martial Arts, it depends on what your focus is.  We are spoiled for options in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, and I am happy to help you there if you want.  Much of it will depend on where you are going to be living in SA and what you are looking for, but there are good options all over, thankfully.   If you are into the more sport focus, there are two world class competitors here in Fabiana Borges at Gracie Barra and Rodrigo Pinheiro at Rodrigo Pinheiro Brazillian Jiu-Jitsu.  If you are looking for a more classic focus, there is Relson Gracie Jiu-Jitsu and there is Roland Malone who is a Black Belt under Pedro Sauer.  There are others as well.

There is also some legit Okinawan Karate, Wing Chun, Muay Thai, etc. 

Feel free to PM me if you like and I will be happy to help, or just respond here.

Welcome to SA!


----------



## Charlemagne (Apr 8, 2017)

Any luck in finding a place to train?  Let me know if I can help.


----------



## BuckerooBonzai (Apr 25, 2017)

Frank Valentin is a good friend of mine.  He is Active Duty Army and the head of Ophthalmology at SAMMC. 

I believe that he is a 3rd or 4th Dan in TKD and has taught Krav Maga for many many years.  He was stationed in Korea for 4 years right before I arrived back in 2006 (my third time in Korea).

He is a super nice guy and very approachable and just loves Martial arts.  He used to have small classes out of his home multiple times a week. 

If you are at SAMMC, stop by and tell him that Buck Rogers sent you!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Apr 25, 2017)

One of my students Kirk Woller (3rd degree black belt) teaches Combat Shuai Chiao (Chinese wrestling) in San Antonio since 1990.

Combat Shuai-Chiao Main Page

San Antonio Combat Shuai Chiao Kung Fu Institute


----------



## BuckerooBonzai (Apr 25, 2017)

Here is a bit on Frank.  Really great guy.  

CT 707 Israeli Krav Systems - Advisory Board


----------

